# High Ping ONLY In CSGO! Need help!



## Aqyl (Jun 23, 2016)

So as of June 20, 2016 my ping in CSGO has skyrocketed. It has been so high that it is completely unplayable. Before June 20, I was averaging about 40-50ms ping. After June 20, I was receiving 500-600ms. No hardware or software changes were made with my PC or Router/Modem. I have been using the same Belkin N150 Wireless USB Adapter to receive my WiFi connection. My speeds are very good and browsing the internet and downloading files and uploading files are no problem for my internet. I am paying for 60Mbps download and 4Mbps Upload. When I take a speed test from Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test it says my ping is fine. I have tried almost everything I've seen in other forums and YouTube videos. I have tried resetting my router, disabling UPnP, using a CSGO Matchmaking Server Picker, changing the channel of my wireless network, reinstalling the game, doing multiple PC scans with my antivirus, setting different rates in game (If you play CSGO you'll understand what rates are), and even tried reinstalling Windows. I'm on my 2.4GHz band from my dual band router but currently do not have an adapter that supports my 5GHz band. I brought my PC downstairs into our family room (where our router is) and plugged it in via ethernet directly from the router and had amazing results. Ping was perfect via ethernet. BUT, unfortunately I cannot permanently keep my PC in the family room or run an ethernet cord throughout my home. I also cannot move my router. I am certain it is not my speeds I'm paying for that are the problem, I think it's more so the WiFi signal and that I'm playing on WiFi. I just want to know if there is anything else I can try before giving up on CSGO. Thank you. I can provide as much more information as anyone requires.


----------

